# Clausthal-Zellerfeld Marathon 29.Mai



## Beppo (9. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin Nordlichter,
am Sonnentag 29.Mai findet in Clausthal-Zelllerfeld der 8.TrengaDe MTB Marathon statt.  
Es wird auch hier ein Halbmarathon und ein Marathon angeboten. Und es macht riesigen Spaß, es ist zwar nicht alles fahrbar  aber am Ende der, naja, etwas grenzwertigen und kniffeligen Trage.- äähhh Schiebepassage, gibt´s  was zu futtern.  Eine Einkehr    sozusagen.
Tolle Landschaften, teilweise breite Sotterwege, schöne Trails, Genuß pur, wenn da nicht ´ne Startnummer am Bike bummeln würde  
Ein paar Höhenmeter kommen ganz nebenbei auch zusammen, eine geeignete Vorbereitung auf weiteres...  

Wer noch eine Bleibe sucht und noch keine hat, dem kann ich eine nennen, für wenig Kohle...

Sodenn, bis dann
Beppo


----------



## Sanz (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

auf deine Empfehlung werden wir hier mitfahren  ! Mal sehen, wer noch .

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (10. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,
auch dieser Marathon steht in meinem Terminplan.
Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr?


----------



## Sanz (10. Mai 2005)

> Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr?



Hallo,
wir werden die 112 km fahren!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## mischiflix (11. Mai 2005)

ich muss am samstag leider in waren (m-v) die landesmeisterschaft duathlon mitmachen, aber wenn ichs schaffe von da aus wieder hier runter zu kommen werde ich wohl mitfahren, zumindest wenn es ne passende bahnverbindung ab wernigerode gibt.
werd das mal ausbaldovern und dann nochmal hier posten


----------



## mischiflix (17. Mai 2005)

hey! sagt mal, reist ihr sonntag erst an?
wenn ja, könnte jemand mich irgendwo in der nähe von claustal einsammeln? mit der bahn komm ich dort irgendwie nicht hin..


----------



## Beppo (17. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,
ich werde auch die 112Km radeln: hab´ ich doch da noch 2 Schläuche liegen...  

@mischifix: wir werden am Samstag in Altenau eintrudeln. Da der Start schon relativ früh sein wird, solltest Du schon den "Frühzug" nehmen. Nur wo und wann, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.  

Sodenn, bis zum Altenau-Marathon.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## mischiflix (18. Mai 2005)

altenau? samstag? du meinst dieses wochenende?
clausthal is  ja noch ne woche später. heißt das, dass du zwischen den maratons hier unten bleibst oder wie?
ich komm irgendwie nicht ganz mit..


----------



## Beppo (18. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,
nein nein, keine Sorge. MA Altenau findet an diesem WE statt, Claustahl next WE. Dazwischen will ich wohl oder übel noch malochen...  
Sodenn, bis dann. 
Beppo


----------



## mischiflix (18. Mai 2005)

alles klar..
hab heute entschieden auch dort aufzulaufen (clausthal)


----------



## vijoka (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,
ja, in Clausthal werde ich auch fahren.
Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit aus beruflichen und gesundheitlichen Gründen nur sehr sporadisch mal auf dem Rad gesessen bin, soll das jetzt wieder besser werden  
In den HaBes war ich schon ewig nicht mehr  
Wir sehen uns dann ja sicher irgendwo im Startbereich. Werde aber nur eine Runde (56km) fahren.
Wir (zwei Freunde sind noch dabei) sind übrigens schon am Samstag vor Ort (Campingplatz am Pixhaier Teich). Eine Vorabendparty wie in Altenau gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, aber vielleicht machen wir einen "Hamburger Abend"? Es wollen ja auch noch einige andere Hamburger starten, wie ich gelesen habe. Ne Kiste Bier passt sicher noch ins Wohnmobil  

Allen die dieses Wochenende in Altenau fahren viel Spaß und vor allem besseres Wetter als letztes Jahr  

Und dann auf bald im Harz 

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansH (24. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,

da kann man sich Sonntag morgen auch noch anmelden oder ? War letztes Jahr jedenfalls so. Dann bin ich nämlich auch dabei.


----------



## Beppo (25. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,
...kann ich mal ein deutliches Handzeichen bekommen, wer denn nu´ alles mitkommt. Und ob ich einen Tisch in der Alten Backstube in Altenau für Samstag 19.00 uhr  reservieren soll. Ich denke nicht, dass wir alle in´s  Wohnmobil von Joachim passen    :kotz: ...

Sodenn, denn dann.
Beppo


----------



## condal (25. Mai 2005)

HansH schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da kann man sich Sonntag morgen auch noch anmelden oder ? War letztes Jahr jedenfalls so. Dann bin ich nämlich auch dabei.




hallo,

jau kannste.. sonntag von 08:00h bis 09:15h....  

werde ich wohl auch mal machen..


cheers


----------



## Kaiowana (26. Mai 2005)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> ...kann ich mal ein deutliches Handzeichen bekommen, wer denn nu´ alles mitkommt. Und ob ich einen Tisch in der Alten Backstube in Altenau für Samstag 19.00 uhr  reservieren soll.
> Beppo


Moin moin,   
also ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei.   
Und gegen das alte Backhaus habe ich auch nicht einzuwenden.....


----------



## Silvi (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

wir sind nach wie vor dabei. Aber in der "Alten Backstube" werden wir nicht mit am Tisch sitzen. Wir veranstalten eine Pastaparty at home.

Silvi


----------



## jab (26. Mai 2005)

Moin Karsten,

ich fahre auch mit. Da ich aber mit Bahn + Rad anreisen werden und in der Nähe von Clausthal übernachte, ist Altenau um ein Bier einzunehmen etwas weit weg.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vijoka (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,
gute Idee mit der alten Backstube in Altenau (was sich dahinter wohl verbirgt?). Wir werden zu dritt dort sein. Vielleicht tauschen wir noch per pm Handynummern aus, falls kurzfristig was dazwischenkommt.
Gruß
Joachim

Wetter soll ja richtig heiß werden


----------



## sharpe (26. Mai 2005)

> Und es macht riesigen Spaß, es ist zwar nicht alles fahrbar  aber am Ende der, naja, etwas grenzwertigen und kniffeligen Trage.- äähhh Schiebepassage, gibt´s  was zu futtern.  Eine Einkehr    sozusagen.



Hi,
habe mich auch für die 56km angemeldet, wie fies (lang etc) ist denn die Schiebepassage? Ist mein erstes Rennen, und davor habe ich noch den meisten Respekt.

bis Sonntag

sharpe


----------



## Kaiowana (26. Mai 2005)

sharpe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe mich auch für die 56km angemeldet, wie fies (lang etc) ist denn die Schiebepassage? Ist mein erstes Rennen, und davor habe ich noch den meisten Respekt.
> bis Sonntag
> sharpe


Moin moin,  
tja, die Schiebepassage ist durchaus schieb- bzw. tragbar.   
Im Ernst, wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind es ca. 100HM. Hat zwar schon sportlichen Anspruch - ist aber zu meistern......


----------



## Edith L. (26. Mai 2005)

condal schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> jau kannste.. sonntag von 08:00h bis 09:15h....
> 
> ...



...und ich auch!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (27. Mai 2005)

Auch ich bin wild entschlossen, zu starten. Wenn ich es so weit schaffe, werde ich Euch anfeuern, während Ihr mich überrundet. Achtet auf den runden Klops mit dem schönen neuen Fahrrad.

Gruß

Fritz B.


----------



## ihadub (29. Mai 2005)

Ich hätte doch besser mit nach CZ kommen sollen. Bin heute in Bad Schwartau die RTF gefahren. In der Situation als der 1. der Gruppe aus der Führung ging und ich dann in den Wind ging kam von rechts aus ein Ball, der mir das Vorderrad   wegschoss. Nicht dass der Ball nur getrudelt ist. Nein nach dem er mich vom Rad gefegt hat lag er auf er weit links von mir an einem Zaun. 
Na ja Ihr könnt Euch sicherlich vorstellen, dass der Asphalt so bei knapp 40 Km/h doch ziemlich hart ist. 
Wer Lust hat kann sich mal  Bilderchen vom Ergebnis ansehen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=36119


----------



## sharpe (29. Mai 2005)

bin gerade wieder zurück!
Geschafft, hätte nicht gedacht, daß Rennen fahren so hart ist. 
Bin zufrieden, was mein Erstes.

Ach ja, sollte einer zufällig ein Topeak Alien II Tool gefunden haben, war in der Originalhülle mit seinen Partnern Ersatzreifen und Reifenheber unterwegs...
man sollte es nicht aufs Dach legen, vergessen und dann losfahren.
naja glaube eher nicht das es wieder auftaucht

wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr


----------



## zedd33 (29. Mai 2005)

moin moin

auch grad wieder zurück bin vom Marathon auch nur die kurze Distanz gefahren aber ohne Vorbereitung bin ich schon froh das ich überhaupt durch gekommen bin. Werd nächstes Jahr auch wieder fahren höhö.

bye zedd


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2005)

Moin, Moin!
Wollte hier mal mein Eindrücke vom "Event" kundtun.

Am Sonntag um 6 Uhr aufstehen ist schon ganz schön hart, Frühstück (2 Xenofit Riegel) auf der 2stündigen Fahr in den Harz zu mir genommen. Zum Glück ist die Autobann so früh am Morgen noch leer 

Um 8.15 eingetroffen, hätte also auch noch ´ne  halbe Stunde länger schlafen können   

Die Anderen sind auch schon alle da, in den HaBe´s ist es heute wohl ganz schön leer.

Der erste Schock kommt beim Einfahren: Heute keine Geschwindigkeit. Nur mit Puls und Zeit, das kann lustig werden.  

Der Startschuß fällt. Es kann losgehen. Aber das denken sich wohl alle, rechts versucht sich jemand durchzudrängeln, aber da ist kein Platz, die Hörnchen verhaken sich, das war´s mit nem guten Start. Nach ungefähr einem Kilometer hat sich so was wie ein Ordnung gefunden, das Rennen ist die ersten Kilometer eher ein Straßenrennen. Fühl mich ganz gut, in meiner Gruppe fahren einige die Anstiege im Wiegetritt hoch, die wollen bestimmt keine 2 Runden fahren, ich versuche meine Puls nicht über 160 steigen zu lassen. 

Die erste Verpflegung lasse ich aus, hab ja ein Camel dabei. Das stellt sich kurz darauf als fataler Fehler heraus. Man soll halt nie mit neuen Teilen fahren, ich hab das Volumen falsch eingeschätzt und bis zur nächsten Verpflegung ca. 1 Stunde  ohne Wasser fahren.   Das ist bei 27 Grad nicht wirklich lustig. Rollt trotzdem noch halbwegs brauchbar und ich gehe mit 2.45 in die zweite Runde, habe aber wg. Wassermangel die ersten Zuckungen in den Oberschenkeln. 

Bei der Verflegung nachgetankt und weiter geht´s. Auf der ersten Abfahrt bemerke ich, dass meine neue Gabel genauso sensibel ist wie ich. Das Ansprechverhalten ist unter aller sau... Im Laufe der nächsten Abfahren verhärtet sich die neue Reba vollständig, so dass ich mit ´ner Starrgabel unterwegs bin. Scheiß Rock Schrott...  
Leider läßt sich der neue LOBO schlecht befüllen und so haben die bei der letzen Verpflegung wohl nur einen Liter rein bekommen. Also wieder eine satte Stunde ohne Wasser unterwegs, Ist wohl nicht mein Tag.

Nach der letzten Verpflegung bin ich dann noch fast eine Stunde mit Kämpfen unterwegs, aber ich hab in den langen Jahren gelernt mit Kämpfen in den Oberschenkeln weiter zu fahren.  Die Zeit kann ich wohl ziemlich vergessen, hab für die 2. Runde eine halbe Stunde länger gebraucht. Wie soll ich in 7 Wochen beim SBM die 5000 Hm schaffen. Na ja, hab ich noch immer geschafft...

Die Veranstaltung war IMHO mittelmäßig organisiert und die Verpflegungsstellen lagen zu weit auseinander, das hab ich schon besser gesehen. Die Strecke war eher langweilig mit einigen wenigen Highlights, der Harz ist eh nicht mein Ding, zu viele Nadelbäume.

An meinem Equipment werde ich wohl bis zum Black Forest in 3 Wochen ein wenig feilen müssen.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Schade, dass es über die Langstecke keine Masterswertung gab...


----------



## Silvi (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stand gestern zum ersten Mal am Start eines Marathon und hatte mich für die 112 km-Runde angemeldet. Angesichts des namenhaften Starterfeldes bei den Frauen konnte ich an sich ganz beruhigt auf die Strecke gehen, weil mir der 4. Platz ohnehin sicher war. Aber wie das halt so ist, statt darüber nachzudenken, dass der überwiegende Teil sich nach einer Runde entspannt dem Kuchen zuwenden kann, läßt man sich mitreissen. 

Zum Start:
Nächstes Mal werde ich mich weiter hinten einordnen, damit man in diesem Gedrängel nicht untergeht.

Nach einigen Kilometer auf der Strecke sah ich dann bei einer grobschotterigen Abfahrt die ersten Pannen und Schlauchwechsler, das kann ja heiter werden, dachte ich. Aber nicht dran denken einfach weiterfahren, die haben wir auf alle Fälle hinter uns gelassen. Ich sage hier ausdrücklich wir, denn ich bin meinen ersten Marathon dann doch mit Andre zusammen gefahren, was sich zum späteren Zeitpunkt auch als richtig erwies. Endlich kam dann diese viel zitierte Schiebepassage, man o man bei schlechtem Wetter möchte ich da nicht hoch! Dann war die erste Runde auf einmal vorbei und man war urplötzlich alleine auf der Strecke, fast so als gäbe es diese Veranstaltung gar nicht. Aber irgendwie kam da ziemlich bald ein Durchhänger, ab Kilometer 70 plagte mich dann ein Krampf nach dem nächsten. Eine Situation die ich bis dato nicht kannte. Aber ich hatte ja meinen Teampartner dabei....alles wird gut. Ab Km 90 ging es dann wieder entschieden besser. Und dann war das Ziel da, wunderbar.....Geschafft, der erste Marathon. Fazit: Vielleicht war ich bei den Abfahrten dem einen oder anderen zu langsam, gelegentlich war da ein Grummeln zu vernehmen, aber jede Abfahrt ohne Sturz   und das ist nicht selbstverständlich, das war im letzten Jahr durchaus anders. Zur Strecke kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich keinen Vergleich habe. Vom Drumherum habe ich mir versprochen. Die Zeit, na gut, lässt sich nicht ändern. Aber daran wird gearbeitet. Der nächste Marathon kommt bestimmt und bis dahin kann man noch an sich arbeiten.

Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (30. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit zusammen,  
so, dann möchte ich auch meine Meinung zum Besten geben.......

Am Start war wieder einmal ziemlich Gedrängel und somit die ersten 1-2 Kilometer entsprechend nervös.
Anfangs bin ich mit Karsten gefahren. Wir sind erst einmal die Sache ruhig angegangen und ich habe versucht meinen Puls nicht über 160 Schläge zu kriegen. Ich wollte anfangs nicht gleich überziehen, denn 112KM können ja unter Umständen lang werden.  
Nach kurzer Zeit haben wir dann Andre und Silvi eingeholt. Einen netten Gruß und dann gings weiter. Ca. 10-15 Minuten später haben wir dann auch unsere Vorzeigebikerin Doris eingeholt. 
Als dynamisches Trio ging es dann erst einmal weiter. Karsten konnte/wollte dann nach einiger Zeit nicht weiter an uns dran bleiben und somit haben Doris und ich uns zusammen auf den Weg gemacht, um den anderen Starten das fürchten zu lehren. 
Mit Doris bin ich dann einige Kilometer zusammen gefahren. Nach einer Abfahrt habe ich dann Doris hinter mir verloren.   
Nun gut dachte ich, ich fahre dann halt alleine mein Tempo streng nach Puls. Die Schiebepassage habe ich dann in der ersten Runde halbwegs sportlich überstanden und habe dort keine Plätze verloren - allerdings auch keinen gut gemacht.  
Kurz danach kam die erste Verpflegungsstelle. Mit aufgefüllter Trinkflasche ging es dann wieder weiter. Ich kam sehr gut weiter und nach 2:54 Stunden habe ich die 2.te Runde begonnen.   
Ich war glücklich, denn die erste Runde verlief perfekt.   
Die erste Verpflegungsstelle der 2.ten Runde habe ich einen Besuch abgestattet. Auch hier hieß es wieder Gel einwerfen und Trinkflaschen auffüllen.
Danach ging bei mir leider nicht mehr viel. Ich rollte so in der Gegend rum und war deutlich langsamer als in Runde 1.   
Geplant war eigentlich bis zu Schiebepassage in dem Tempo von Runde 1 weiter zu fahren und dann zum Schluß vielleicht noch einmal gucken was geht.  Diese Planung mußte ich über Bord werfen.   
Naja, macht ja nix. Ich habe irgendwo einmal gelesen, dass es bei einem Marathon (vor allem auf der Langdistanz) auch auf die Psyche bzw. die Moral und die eigene Motivation ankommt.
Somit habe ich mich selbst mit dem Spruch: "Du bist noch _schnellster _ _Hamburger_" (also natürlich von unserer kleine Gruppe) motiviert. 
Bis zu dem langen Anstieg in der Sonne hat das auch gut geklappt. Aber an diesem Anstieg mußte ich den Biker, den immer noch einmal gesehen habe, ziehen lassen müssen.   
Es ist schon ein komisches Gefühl, wenn der Puls zuerst nicht mehr über 160 und später nicht mehr über 150 Schlägen kommt und man einen Parkschein zieht.   Dumm auch, man fährt einen langen Anstieg in praller Sonne hinauf und friert wie ein Eisklotz.    
Endlich, ich habe es geschafft dachte ich, denn ich bin das 2.te mal an der Schiebepassage angekommen. Dort bin ich dann wie ein alter Rentner (nichts gegen Rentner  ) mit meinem Rad hoch gewandert. Auf einmal hörte ich "Kai, bist Du das?" Ich drehte mich um und sah Doris. 
Normalerfreise freue ich mich wenn ich Doris sehe, aber irgendwie war das für meine Moral wirklich der unpassendste Moment.    
Mit Doris wieder zusammen sind wir dann zur letzten Verpflegungstation gefahren. Dort angekommen war Doris mächtig warm. Und wenn ich sage "Doris war warm", dann heißt das "Doris war verdammt warm". Doris hat nach Wasser in Bechern gefragt, damit sie sich das Wasser über den Kopf kippen kann. Irgendwie haben die Jungs und Mädels Doris falsch verstanden, denn die kamen gleich mit einem vollen Kanister Wasser angelaufen. Und ein Teil des Inhalts vom diesem vollen Kanister Wasser wurde dann großzüging über Doris Kopf ausgeschüttet.
Ja, Doris tat das sehr gut. Ein Helfer der Verpflegungsstelle ist dann auf die gloreiche Idee gekommen, dass man von dieser Aktion ein Foto bräuchte.
Gesagt getan und somit wurde Doris noch einmal der ein oder andere Liter Wasser über den Kopf verschüttet.   
Ich für meinen Teil stand daneben, habe mir das alles in Farbe angesehen und mich pflichtbewußt um die Vernichtung zweier Gels gekümmert.
Doris naß, kühl und glücklich und ich vollgepropft mit Kohlehydrathen ging es mit vereinten Kräften weiter in Richtung Ziel um auch die letzten Kilometer und Höhenmeter platt zu machen.   
Auf einmal ging es mir weider gut und ich fand für ein paar kurze Kilometer zurück zu alter Form.  Dieses Glück sollte aber nicht von Dauer sein.  
Nachdem mir wieder richtig kalt wurde, mußten wir das Tempo reduzieren und Doris ist zuerst noch bei mir geblieben. Dafür noch einmal "Danke Doris".  
Nach einger Zeit war ich für Doris zu langsam und sie zog logischerweise von dannen. Ein dran bleiben bei Doris war für mich nicht leider möglich.   
Ich bin dann weiter mein eigenes Tempo gefahren.
Nach 108,8Km und 2495HM auf dem Tacho bin ich mit einer Zeit von 6:24 Stunden ins Ziel gekommen.  

Im Ziel eingetroffen wurde ich [insidermodus=an] von "meinen Mädels"   [insidermodus=aus] fotoknipst, es wurde mir etwas zu trinken gereicht (und das hatte ich wahrlich nötig) und vor allem "herzlich willkommen" geheißen........Dank' Euch!

Zur Strecke schrieb Robert ja schon etwas. Deshalb erspare ich mir da jeglichen Kommentar. Ich möchte nur noch einmal an meine "Mitstreiter" sagen: Es hat mir mit Euch verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Das schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------



## Edith L. (30. Mai 2005)

Die Kritik an der Strecke kann ich nun überhaupt nicht teilen. 
Es gibt deutlich langweiligere Strecken und speziell Clausthal-Zellerfeld gilt als anspruchsvoll! 
Es ist aber auch klar, dass der Harz nicht in den Alpen liegt!


----------



## x-o (30. Mai 2005)

Moinmoin!

Das war doch mal ein spitzen Wochende- erstklassiges Wetter (mal abgesehen vom berühmten "Harzer Trockengewitter") und super nette Leute.

Insgesamt hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das Rennen so schnell wird. Bin bis Kilometer 27 mit der Spitzengruppe mitgefahren und musste die ganze Zeit beißen um am Vordermann dranzubleiben. Die Jungs haben so extrem Gas gegeben: Gemütliche 35 bei flacher Steigung, bei Gefälle Kette rechts und voll draufgelatscht. 

Die nächsten 15km war ich dann allein auf weiter Flur unterwegs, bis mich der Roland aufsammelte, der schon etwas früher aus der Spitze ausgestiegen war. Zusammen ging es dann doch etwas leichter. 

Bestes Erlebnis unterwegs: Ca. 10 km vor dem Ziel steht Lars Urban mit nem Platten da und ruft: "Habt ihr ne Luftpumpe, habt ihr ne Luftpumpe?" Roland rückt seine Pumpe raus und schmeisst sie rüber. Lars Urban fängt sie mit den Worten: "Danke, ich bring sie euch gleich längs." 
Ich denke nur: "Hää, watt? Spinner!!!" und fahre weiter. Etwa 3 km vor dem Ziel bringt Lars Urban tatsächlich die Pumpe vorbei- total verrückt!!! Weggelassen haben wir ihn dann aber nicht mehr bis zum Ziel. 
Da die meisten der Spitzengruppe für die Landesmeisterschaft unterwegs waren, hatte es bei mir auf der kleinen Runde sogar noch für einen 4. Platz gereicht. 

Für meinen ersten Marathon bin ich damit absolut zufrieden, aber ich glaube, dass das nichts für mich ist- vieeeel zu anstrengend!!!

Vielen Dank an Detlef und die TrengaDe Fahrgemeinschaft für die super Organisation und das lustige Wochenende.

Bis Mittwoch, Christian.

PS: Absoluten Respekt vor Dori's ,Silvi's und Andre's Leistung- ich wäre tot umgefallen!!!


----------



## madbull (31. Mai 2005)

Apropos Doris: Wann bekommen wir endlich mal ein Bild von unserer Rakete AUF ihrer Rakete zu sehen?!?


----------



## sla (1. Juni 2005)

Hier ist der Beleg für Kaiowanas Story: 

www.wsv.harz.de


Grüsse aus dem Harz!


----------



## jaygee (1. Juni 2005)

Fotos vom Marathon gibt es auch unter http://www.sport-live.net/

Gruß, Jan


----------

